# [Windows] Windows 8

## SERGO20010

Microsoft - Windows 8.   Windows 8   2012 . ,   - MS Windows 8        2011 .

----------


## Edos

.

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## SERGO20010

,    Windows 8.  , , Microsoft       (  Windows 8  ,     ). ,  ,      Windows Phone 7.    ,         \,    .      ,     .    ,  Windows 8    ,  Windows 7     ,    ,    ( WindowsXP/7)      ,           ).    , ,  .  ,   ,   .   Microsoft     ,         (IMHO)

----------


## JPM



----------


## Mihey

*JPM*, -  ...  -

----------


## JPM

*Mihey*,  virtualbox  ...

----------


## maestropro

Windows 8     7             Apple        Apple

----------


## Mihey

*maestropro*,          ,      ...

----------


## Sky

> 

  *maestropro*,     * .       .

----------


## Sky

?

----------


## admin

> ?

    .     .
 ""  ,         (     ).
 :  

> loTEDve:      8? 
> _a:  ) 
> loTEDve: / /?.. 
> _a:   ,   .     ,  ,      
> *_a:       
> *_a:  ,      ,  ,

  , ,   .       ...      .

----------


## Sky

*fragov*, ,       ,         ,   -   ³
.. ,

----------


## 23q

,  ,     .     .  -Apple iOS .

----------


## Sir_2006

.

----------


## Sky

,   ?   31-      7  8   39,99 ..

----------


## admin

,      14 .    ,    .

----------

> ,   ?   31-      7  8   39,99 ..

   ,  .   .

----------


## V00D00People

...

----------


## Sky

*fragov*,   ,    7-          1  2012.
   () -      .       -   ,   7.5 -       ,     .

----------


## Barga

> ...

    .    .    ! :))

----------


## 23q

8      ,    , .

----------


## Barga

> 8      ,    , .

   http://www.winblog.ru/windows8/1147768559-30111201.html

----------


## Sky

.  . ϳ 7-  ,      WP8.

----------

> .  . ϳ 7-  ,      WP8.

     ?)   ,  - ,    .

----------


## erazer

> ?)   ,  - ,    .

       8.1  ?

----------

> 8.1  ?

    ?!  )  .  .

----------


## admin

> ?!  )  .  .

  ...  ,   . 
      .

----------

> ...  ,   . 
>       .

  ,     ,          .

----------


## Sky

> ?)

     -  .

----------

> -  .

  ,

----------


## Sky

> ,

      .     8.1.     .      ,   ""  .

----------


## 23q

4  ,  ,    .

----------


## Sky

*23q*,    ?

----------


## 23q

,    .   ,     , .   10074.             .( ,    )

----------


## Merry Corpse

,  10-     ,    ,    )))

----------


## Sky

> 10-

  .       -   .  

> Windows 10      ,         Windows 7  Windows 8.1 (    ),     .    ,      ,                .

    ,    (8.1 Pro)    .   ,     ,    .
  

> ֳ    Microsoft Windows 10 Home  $109,   Pro-   $149. 
>       -    Newegg.com. 
>      Windows 7  Windows 8.1     Windows 10 Home.          Microsoft.    Windows 10 Home    Pro-,       $ 99.

----------

